# Can anyone help with violin music?



## mozarteffect

Hello I am an english man living in alsace and I wonder if anyone can help me.
I have a friend who is a helicopter pilot in the french army and he is about to return to france after a very gruelling tour of duty in afganistan.....he is exhausted...I want to make his return as comfortable as possible.....he has recently discovered a passion for the sound of the violin in classical music.....I wonder if anyone can suggest a piece of music where violins would make his heart soar when he listens to it...he seems to like the sound of many violins and where the atmosphere is exciting rather than calm and peaceful ( a surprise after his experiences in afganistan)...does anyone know of..or have a favoutite piece of music that you think my friend would like.....I would appreciate any view on my request...many thanks in advance...robert


----------



## ClassyHussy

First thing that comes in mind for me is the Swan (Carnival of the Animals No. 13) by Sain Saens.


----------



## Celloman

Try Dvorak's Serenade for Strings. Very energetic piece of music.


----------



## oisfetz

Tchaikovsky's sextet "Souvenir de Florence". Pure stamina and almost symphonic


----------



## montanan

You could try Benjamin Britten's "Simple Symphony" for string orchestra. It has a combination of exciting and very passionate parts. If you want something more classical you could try Tchaikovsky's Serenade for string, or even Bach's orchestral suite or Brandembuorg concertos.


----------

